# 3 advanced ergo designs



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty then... I'm just waiting on some G10 that's being shipped then I'm going to cut out one of each of these... I could probably use laminated wood but I think I'll just wait on the G10.
I made some cutouts from cardboard to get a good feel for the proper angle of fingers and wrist, and it looks like these will be the ones I'll be doing first.

This one is a modification of a standard looking boardcut type









This one puts the wrist in a more comfortable position for aiming over the corner of the top fork









This one puts the wrist in a more comfortable position while lining up the bands vertically









These illustrations should be showing up close to actual size... Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats cool, isnt g10 expensive?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No, it's not to terribly expensive... I found and bought some phenolic G10 that's 1" thick on eBay that should "fit the ticket" just right: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200402064067


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats pretty cheap. i though snody knives said its like 100$ a sq/ft?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

$250, actually he said. He said he gets 4 Blingshots fer square board foot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, but instead of glass fibre and epoxy, his are made of pure pulped $100 bills.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

At the online knife supply places, 3"x12" pieces of .25" thick G-10 run about $30 + shipping, so you got a killer deal on that chunk!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

G10 is meant to be epoxy and not phenolic. However, it does look like regular G10 mislabelled as phenolic.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, that looks a lot like a Boler. -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The first one is my favourite...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex, you're right it does look like it shares some characteristics with a Boler.
After you mentioned that I googled "Boler Slingshot" and found this site: http://nowthatsnifty.blogspot.com/2009/05/everything-you-need-to-know-about.html
Towards the bottom is a list of slingshot maker's/ types names... they link to pictures of each. Pretty quick and informative read. Looks like the Boler was produced sometime around when I was born... must have picked up on it by osmosis!

Just when you think you've invented a new take on the wheel... you find out they used to drive Bentley's in the Stone-Age!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that handle orientation. I have been working on a version of the T1 with a similar orientation for gangsta shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Shucks you did not have to do that here is a picture of my original left and right ones and there is also a post on this forum by me of Boler reproductions by Pete Hogan. The ad that I have somewhere of the Boler shows flat bands on it. -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex,
Are those made out of a pourable resin of some sort?

ZDP-189,
Hey feel free to print off and make anything I post... I don't have any plans to make and sell these things... not enough profit for the time you put into it! 
Take the 3rd one for instance... save the .gif to your computer, then print it off... take a pencil and burnish the back of the printout... then tape it down faceup to the material to be cut... trace along the black outline... and voila you're all set.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes they were. I was lucky to get a couple of them. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Those Bolers are different then the one I have Bill. The originals as far as I knew,were Black. I have my original one I ordered from them. Awesome slingshot! Flatband


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the cool designs.
I find that the smallest chain saw file, works the best for those notches.

And here is the greatest compliment:









This one fits in my hand just great.

Not done "carving" or "sanding" just yet.
I need a shower as I'm covered with sawdust.
I can't shoot it as it's 10:45PM and it's dark outside.

Paul


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that's going to be really pretty done up in wood like that... I might have to do one in wood too!
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I got the G10 in today... but I decided to go ahead and cut them out of some laminated cabinet boards from a cabinet maker's scrap pile... I didn't clean them up to presentation specs yet... did just enough to get them done enough to be comfortable to shoot and to shoot them before continuing...
I've got to say, the 3rd design is one of the best natural point and shoot slingshots I've ever used... with this thing I can hit a 6" circle from about 50' with most of my shots... and I haven't used slingshots much since I was a little kid in the 70's... So it looks like it's going to be a real winner!

I didn't shoot the other two much yet... but from the little I did, they felt pretty good, it's just that the #3 one immediately captured my shooting fancy with it's unique yet very comfortable feel.. I'll probably use the other two some tomorrow to give them a fair shake.


----------

